# New K45AF



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Curiosity got the best of me. Saw this sitting on the shelf at Home Depot and I said what the hell. I've wasted money on worse things over the years.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

how well does that one work? I was thinking to upgrade to a hand held snake with some sort of mechanical cable feed than shoving it down the drain by hand...any recommendations? it would be for occasional use , just in sink drains 1 1/2 to 2 inch...


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

No idea. Never used one. All my "handguns" have had a JACOBS chuck. The few I've tried with a slide chuck have been epic fails. However there's a lot of guys that I respect on this and other forums that endorse the K45 so I figured I'd try it. Worse comes to worse I'll sell it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

the jacops with the chunk of aluminum to loosen or tighten is what I have too...just a pain when your in a cabinet and no room to fight to get the cable in and down and back out..


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Exactly. Plus my back isn't what it used to be. I'm hoping this is a bit more ergonomic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I took a quick look on amazon and they have several listings for the k45 with those handles in front and some with a smooth handle that was also cable feed, do you have a model number for that one? thanxu..


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

It's a K45AF. That's actually the model number according to the box. The regular K45 doesn't have an auto feed only a slide chuck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

We used em in the air force, I'm not a fan of pistol rodders, nothing wrong with them just personal preference. They work well enough though. Word to the wise though ridgid 5/16 cable is crap. I ditched the c21 cable that came with my k50 drum after 3 drains. DCD or Spartan is far superior as far as cable goes.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I actually used that exact model a good handful of times about 4 years ago when working a maintenance job. They work just fine and the handles on the front is to control the autofeed forward or reverse and stop if I remember correctly. I don't think they give you a very good feel for the drain so I would stick to a small drum machine.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Just have to be careful of how you hold it, it can spin in your arms.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

The drum finally broke on mine. After 100 jobs I bought a Supervee with a handy stand. Either one does a great job. Ridge locks down for a rust blockage. General handystand gets used more than I thought it would. As far as autofeeds go I didn't have patience for either one.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Honestly I'm not a big fan,
I took the auto feed off because it woukd feed extremely slow.

Plus I put a 1/4" cable and the "slide" clutch" won't hold the cable.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I ordered a few new cables and inner canisters. I got the cables longer than usual so I can leave about 5 feet in the drum at all times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

i have the same model , i took off the ****ty autofeed and now i love it


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

So far, so good. The more I use it, the more I like it. It's more comfortable to handle than a chuck type handgun and the feeder keeps me from having to move the unit around too much. The lack of a Jacobs chuck will bite me once in a while but this unit will clear 95% of what I ask it too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

We have them on the trucks for the small jobs that they are intended for they are ok. Have a spare drum for the 5/16" and 1/4" cables does make for a quick clean change over. I do miss having the guide hose from the K40 it kept the mess down to zero.


----------



## panther (Oct 27, 2010)

oil the auto feed often, otherwise it won't feed or retract well. It can be heavy and awkward at time, too. Overall, it does an ok job.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

panther said:


> oil the auto feed often, otherwise it won't feed or retract well. It can be heavy and awkward at time, too. Overall, it does an ok job.




So far I find it to be the least awkward hand gun I've used much to my surprise.


----------



## Mpls Jay (Jan 1, 2011)

I love my K45AF gets used often! You've made a nice investment. Cable replacement involves some sticker shock.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Mpls Jay said:


> I love my K45AF gets used often! You've made a nice investment. Cable replacement involves some sticker shock.




I use different brand cables. Some cost more than others, but they all give a huge return on there respective investments.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Try eel cable for 1/4 and 5/16. I really like it. I get it at Craigin hardware in Chicago.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

KoleckeINC said:


> Try eel cable for 1/4 and 5/16. I really like it. I get it at Craigin hardware in Chicago.




I've used eel 1/4" for years. Just received an eel 5/16" X 35' IC. The 5/16" is really soft. I just started using Spartan 1/4" no tension cables. So far I like it better than the eel 1/4".


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

But it's $$$ isn't it? 5/16 always finds the holes in the Durham for me.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

KoleckeINC said:


> But it's $$$ isn't it? 5/16 always finds the holes in the Durham for me.




No Durhams here thank god.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Used to see a lot of durham traps on tubs here. Very common on lav vents as well. Not so much in recent years. I don't miss them.


----------



## Plumbducky (Jun 12, 2010)

Giving this cable a try.

Ridgid has been junk lately...









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

We have a couple and they work fine for lave drains and some floor sinks.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I had my first tough stoppage today with the K45; 1 1/2" gal line full of rust and some remnants of contractor debris. The machine cleared the stoppage although I had to adjust my technique to compensate for the lack of a strong chuck. Instead of muscling though the stoppage which I would do with a Jacobs chuck machine, I picked at it back and forth until the cable could freely pass the obstruction. This was the exact type of stoppage I was waiting on to give the machine a proper assessment, and I honestly thought it would fail. I'm pleased to say it did not. So far this machine is a keeper. My last test is that of durability and only time will tell how well it holds up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

